# Would you look through this?



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Would you go through this to salvage anything? Has been like this for a few years. Previous owner died. Now the family is trying to clean things up. Free.99 was hoping there would be hives with bees still in them but it is probably just this storage.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Just storage.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Just storage.


I know this in the picture is just storage. I am sorry I wasn’t clear. Originally they said there were hives out on the property that might still have bees in them. But then they sent this picture. I don’t know if there are hives set up or not. I just wondered if possibly this stuff in storage might still be worth going through.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

To me it looks like where someone piled a bunch of "needs repair or maintenance" pieces that they never got around to repairing or maintaining. If you need more projects or are desperate for firewood, it might be worth going through.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I'd go through them, even if you're not going to use them. Those suckers are expensive. You could sell what you don't want.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

No. I'd have to pay for a dumpster to haul it away to a landfill.

Or maybe invite the neighbors over and have a giant bonfire/weiner roast on a cool fall night.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Lots of cleaning required on those if they are good enough to go back into service. BIG time commitment.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

any chance of selling some as antiques?

Mon


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Would go through and use what I could if I could wax dip it , or have someone close by dip them


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Life supply of kindling!


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 7, 2020)

The ones in back may not be as bad as the ones up front that are spread all over. Worse case senerio, little camp fire for several nights and cheaper than playing the lotto.


----------

